# Fifth Wheel - Air Bags



## Jeffriesw (Apr 30, 2017)

Good afternoon,

Does anyone who pulls a fifth wheel also use the air ride air bags?

I am currently pulling a 9,000 (unloaded weight) pound travel trailer and I am considering adding the air rite air bass to eliminate some of the bounce in the rear end.

However, I am considering upgrading to a fifth wheel in a year or two and want to make sure the air bags will not interfere with the fifth wheel hitch.

What hitch and whatvbags are you using?

Thanks


----------



## T-N-T (May 3, 2017)

If you go to a fiver you won't have near the bounce you have now.

The bags will not be in interference later, but likely just not needed.

Are you running a weight distribution hitch now?  That helps me a good deal.  But loading the golf cart in the bed too helps my ride smooth out a great deal.


----------



## Greene728 (May 4, 2017)

First off what is your vehicle/set-up? This will help answer the question a little more. Second, bounce isn't normally going to be helped with bags. Bounce is more like shocks, overloaded TV, or an improperly set up hitch. Bags are to help carry and level the load on the TV. I've ran bags, add a leafs etc on different vehicles and with more info I may can help you out.


----------

